
ESET: Turla has updated ComRAT backdoor, now uses Gmail web interface for C&C - aspenmayer
https://www.welivesecurity.com/2020/05/26/agentbtz-comratv4-ten-year-journey/
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

Turla has updated its ComRAT backdoor and now uses the Gmail web interface for
Command and Control

